# Crusty Eye



## geraldmom (Dec 11, 2010)

Gerald has been having crust forming around one of his eyes lately. I've noticed that it can be crusted closed, but he doesn't seem to have a problem opening it. It reminds me of pink eye gunk, but not to that degree of "grossness." I'm unsure if he scratches at it though. Nothing in his diet as changed either. Any ideas?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not an expert on this but just trying to put myself in that situation some things that come to mind would be a possible URI, Eye Infection, Discharge from a scratched eye, allergy etc. I'd take him to be checked out because it's in such a sensitive area and they are so small that they can take a turn for the worse quickly, plus peace of mind.

Hopefully more will be along and sorry I couldn't be of more help. Hoping for a good outcome and something easily remedied


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If it is happening more than once, a vet visit is needed to find out what is causing it. Even if he is scratching at it causing irritation, there must be a reason for the scratching.

What type of bedding is he on? If shavings, or a bedding such as carefresh, try liners and see if that helps.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

An ol wise tale that worked for me with a baby was warm milk and a q tip. Also I had an adult with it and her issue turned out to be mites.


----------



## mono832 (Jun 24, 2016)

i got the same problem with amethyst her eyes have goo and crusty green stuff near where her eyes are close to her nose (where tears come out of) its been happening for a long time and im worried everytime i wake her up she has them and i cant go to a vet cause theres none near me and very expensive


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You already have a thread discussing this issue. This thread is from 2011 so please don't double post or post on old threads.


----------

